# How long does it really take for oil-based paints to dry



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm using a Kilz Oil based primer. The can says 2 hour recoat at 77 degrees 50% humidity. To me it seems like advertisement B.S. In a 4 hour time i notice you still smell slight fumes. The slight fumes indicate to me that the paint is still drying.

How long should you really wait for dry time.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dry and cure are 2 different things.It will offgas for quite a few days.


----------



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

So how long until re-coat?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Follow the directions unless the temp or humidity are off then allow extra time.Extra time never hurts.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

steppinthrax said:


> I'm using a Kilz Oil based primer. The can says 2 hour recoat at 77 degrees 50% humidity. To me it seems like advertisement B.S. In a 4 hour time i notice you still smell slight fumes. The slight fumes indicate to me that the paint is still drying.
> 
> How long should you really wait for dry time.


Really don't understand this statement, what would be their advertising advantage ? Even most pro painters I know read the labels on the cans and do as directed. Yes, sometimes we fudge a little on times and most times get away with it. I think if anything the companies err on the side of caution. They want you to have a good experience with their product so you will buy it next time. Oil based paint can off gas for a few days. Another reason it's not used much anymore.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Was there a reason for using oil based?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Dry times to touch and time to re coat will be outlined by the manufacture on the product label. Times will vary from product to product and other factors will effect dry time, such as temperature, mill thickness, substrate, substrate temperate and humidity. Off gassing is normal.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Despite the can directions, it is not 77 degrees Fahrenheit and 50% humidity in every possible application environment. If it is cooler or more humid, dry time and curing will slow down. Using ventilation can help.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey pro painter here just offering some advice. Unlike latex paints oil has nothing to do with heat really. A room at say 20 c and 40 c wont have much change in dry time. Unlike latex that requires the water to evaporate to cause the paint to dry/cure. Oil is solvent based and acts more as a chemical dry. The only way to help oil dry faster is 1 thin it with paint thinner or add air movement. Thinning helps drying because it thins the mill of the paint.(mill is thickness of paint) Ventilation works because it helps to pull out the solvents in the Off gassing process. Most oils are ok to redcoat once you can touch the surface and all that is left is a small fingerprint. If you can slide your finders over the paint and its not sticky you ok to repaint. As far as cure don't believe anything the can tells you. Most oil paints wont cure for over a month safe bet is 6-8 weeks, If you have any questions feel free to pm me or keep going in your threat, best of luck out there.


----------



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

AlphaWolf said:


> Hey pro painter here just offering some advice. Unlike latex paints oil has nothing to do with heat really. A room at say 20 c and 40 c wont have much change in dry time. Unlike latex that requires the water to evaporate to cause the paint to dry/cure. Oil is solvent based and acts more as a chemical dry. The only way to help oil dry faster is 1 thin it with paint thinner or add air movement. Thinning helps drying because it thins the mill of the paint.(mill is thickness of paint) Ventilation works because it helps to pull out the solvents in the Off gassing process. Most oils are ok to redcoat once you can touch the surface and all that is left is a small fingerprint. If you can slide your finders over the paint and its not sticky you ok to repaint. As far as cure don't believe anything the can tells you. Most oil paints wont cure for over a month safe bet is 6-8 weeks, If you have any questions feel free to pm me or keep going in your threat, best of luck out there.


Why do people say negative about oil based paints. I used Rustoleum on a aluminum pool deck. Bleach, UV and feet hit that every summer and it doesn't as so much show a chip.

I know if I used a latex compound on that deck it would be coming off in sheets.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't hate oil at All. Depends what and where I'm using it. Most people's issues with oil is the clean up and dry time. As far as exterior goes. Oil is perfect for steel and stains. Only problem is it fades faster than latex base or say xylene.


----------

